# she advised me to walk/jog more ?!



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

:blank my psychologist told me to walk more outside to break the circle of depression .

i mean , i have a lot of problems but she didn't even mentioned SA. they just stick with depression for now , and i even wanted to ask them if i could be tested for autism-spectrum bc i can relate to a lot of things.

but am afraid to ask them (there two women one of them is the psychologist) 
it's like am going to fast , but for me it's going to slow and with that advice i got "to walk more" :| really i could figure that out myself.

what would you do , just ask them or should i wait (i want to ask them through a email , bc i have difficulties explaining it in front of them)
bc there might be waiting list "again" for autism testing ? (not sure about it but i think there is a list)


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

You probably should go ahead and ask. You need to get what you need out of these sessions. And how much are you paying? Because that sounds like BS advice.

If she keeps that up, you might want to find someone else. If she knows about your SA, she sounds like she doesn't understand the disorder.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Walking a lot/running releases endorphins = makes you happy.
Anyway, yeah, I'd say send her an E-mail, or write a letter & give it to her/them.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Walking a lot/running releases endorphins = makes you happy.
> Anyway, yeah, I'd say send her an E-mail, or write a letter & give it to her/them.


Well it isn't doing anything for me, and I run every day. If running or walking solved everything, there'd be no SA.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Depends on a person, I guess. A month or two ago I walked for 3-4 miles, than ran a bit more, and (at least for a short time) I didn't give a damn what someone may have thought about me, or generally how I acted in public (not that I act weird, but even moving around while waiting can feel crappy).

Besides, it doesn't help totally, especially not permanently, but at least it helps a bit, which can change that persons day quite a lot, even for those few minutes - or more.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

HitGirl said:


> You probably should go ahead and ask. You need to get what you need out of these sessions. And how much are you paying? Because that sounds like BS advice.
> 
> If she keeps that up, you might want to find someone else. If she knows about your SA, she sounds like she doesn't understand the disorder.


it is covered by insurance, i pay only 350 euro i think .
i still didn't got the bill , i just started it.

yes i think that too , that she doesn't understand the disorder.
i got labeled/categorized "anxiety" , that is were iv'e been sent.

am trying to write a big letter on what i think and want to get.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

HollowPrince said:


> Depends on a person, I guess. A month or two ago I walked for 3-4 miles, than ran a bit more, and (at least for a short time) I didn't give a damn what someone may have thought about me, or generally how I acted in public (not that I act weird, but even moving around while waiting can feel crappy).
> 
> Besides, it doesn't help totally, especially not permanently, but at least it helps a bit, which can change that persons day quite a lot, even for those few minutes - or more.


i don;t like public transport , so everywhere i go to i walk or take the bike.
i feel i get enough of stretching , and when i get stressed/depressed with problems i automatically go walking but i'll be constantly be thinking on how to solve it , i get no peace while walking.


----------

